# Lean Mass Diet - Advice please!!



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Hi, I will be starting a lean bulk cycle on Monday which I will be following for 3 months and then reviewing and seeing where I'm at from then (if I need to lower my BF, or if I can just keep going - hopefully the latter). For the past 2 months I've been leaning down and have successfully dropped my bodyfat levels, I'm not sure what % I'm at now, hopefully will get this tested tonight.

*Goals:*

Increase Strength

Add 7lbs of lean mass

Stay at same bodyfat or less.

I'll be using Animal M-Stack for the first time as I'm interested to see how my body responds to it, so I'll do a 3 week on 1 week off as directed for the first month, and see how I get on. I'm also going to be trying EFX Kre-Alkalyn for the first time, never really tried Creatine properly either.

I do weight training twice a week (upper/lower split), and rugby training twice a week, with a match on Saturdays.

*Diet:*

*0730* 50g whey, 50g fine oats, 1 banana, 500ml milk, 2 tsps Nat Pnut Butter. (625 kcals)

*1030* 2 Chicken Breasts, Mixed Leaf Salad, 1 Tblsp Real Mayo. (560 kcals)

*1330* 2 Chicken Breasts, Mixed Leaf Salad, 1 Slice Pineapple, 30g Pasta, 30g Basmati Rice (590 kcals)

*1600* 1 Serving Sci Mx Lean Grow MRF (408kcals, 44g Protein, 49g Carbs - of which 4.4g Sugar)

*Pre Workout* (25 mins prior) 500ml Pineapple juice, 20g pepto-pro, 5g Glutamine, 10g BCAA. 1 Serving Kre-Alkalyn. Animal M-Stack. (160 kcals)

*Post Workout* 50g Whey, 50g Dextrose, 10g BCAA, 1 Serving Kre-Alkalyn (380 kcals)

*2030* Homecooked meal (High in Protein, Moderate in Fats and Low in Carbs) (roughly 600 kcals)

*2130* 150g Cottage Cheese with pineapple (130 kcals)

This works out at just over 3000 kcals, just over 300g protein.

I also have a couple of tsps of Natural Peanut Butter before the cottage cheese.

I have quite a low carb diet, but it's adequate for me as I find I put fat on quite easily, and eating like this I have more than enough energy for training. I may adjust the amount of carbs after seeing how I get on after the first month.

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bump - any advice on it at all?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

That looks pretty good, have you worked out the total calories, and the macro breakdown in that lot?

The only advice I would give at the moment is work out the totals. Then post them up, including your current weight.

You want to be aiming for around 14-16 calories per lb of bodyweight for a clean bulk.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> That looks pretty good, have you worked out the total calories, and the macro breakdown in that lot?
> 
> The only advice I would give at the moment is work out the totals. Then post them up, including your current weight.
> 
> You want to be aiming for around 14-16 calories per lb of bodyweight for a clean bulk.


Ok Cool thanks Joe, I'll edit the OP so that it contains the macros and kcals.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Right, just over 3000 kcals, 300g protein. I'm pretty much dead on 15 stone at approx 13-14% Bodyfat - so 210lbs.

How does that sound?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

leonface said:


> Right, just over 3000 kcals, 300g protein. I'm pretty much dead on 15 stone at approx 13-14% Bodyfat - so 210lbs.
> 
> How does that sound?


You are 210lb,13% bodyfat have a good diet sorted no offence but it seems to me you dont need advice and are doing very well.(you are natural right?) Good luck with the supplements mate.Creatine is the best of them. :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeah I'm natural, maybe I'm just overthinking it. I'm looking forward to the Creatine and M-Stack, hopefully I can make some decent gains on it


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have heard good things about bsn nitrix might be worth a look at.Im gonna give it a go with creatine and a test booster(between cycles though) :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Looks interesting, might give that a try after this plan, have you ever tried Animal M-Stack? I can't wait to get going on it


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Never tried it.Heard mixed reveiws about it so like most things its just down to individal taste really.good luck with it though:thumbup1:


----------



## Deano247 (Jan 29, 2010)

May not be able to help, new to all this.

Diet looks great try adding some cinnamon to your oats, it wakes up your gutt first thing.

Not a fan of cottage cheese so i take "Reflex Peptide Fusion" before bed, just started with it taste is great (Strewberry).

Which type of BCAA are you taking? Do you only take these on training days?

Deano


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe switch 10:30 chicken breasts to tuna ?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Deano247 said:


> May not be able to help, new to all this.
> 
> Diet looks great try adding some cinnamon to your oats, it wakes up your gutt first thing.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - Yeah I was never a fan of cottage cheese until i tried it with pineapple, and I like that, although I'm still not overly keen on it, so might look into some sort of peptide blend pre bed. I take the myprotein BCAAs just on workout days, I don't really think I'd need them on non workout days as I just use them for recovery and strength/endurance during workouts, tbh they're probs more placebo than anything as I would be getting BCAAs from the protein in the Lean Grow and in my breakfast shake, but I do notice I can lift more with it so if it ain't broke don't fix it! :tongue:



MT29 said:


> Maybe switch 10:30 chicken breasts to tuna ?


Would this just be for variety? or is there another reason? I'd prefer not to have tuna just at the moment because my last diet routine to cut bodyfat I had tuna in that meal slot and I'm sooo bored of it, strangely though I don't get bored of chicken (or haven't yet)

Thanks for responses guys, I've never done a planned 'bulk' like this so good to know I'm on the right lines! :thumb:


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah it was just for variety mate, chicken is nice though.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Deano247 said:


> May not be able to help, new to all this.
> 
> Diet looks great *try adding some cinnamon to your oats, it wakes up your gutt first thing.*
> 
> ...


Can you explain this in more scientific terms please. I have read that Cinnamon has insulin mimicking properties, and effects on insulin sensitivity, but never heard of it 'waking up the gut'


----------

